# Adapter für Profile Nabe 10mm auf 14mm?!



## Loobin (14. Dezember 2010)

hey, ich habe mir jetzt eine neue nabe geholt, wollte unbedingt bolts, nicht diese axe, aber man braucht ja so adapter habe ich gehört, da ich 14mm ausfallenden habe und die bolts ja 10mm sind.
man hat mir gesagt man kann die selber machen.
wie habt ihr das gemacht? 
wie sehen solche dinger aus und wo kommen die genau hin?
kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen? wäre echt nett


----------



## XSS (19. Dezember 2010)

Kauf dir die einfach kosten nicht viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loobin (24. Dezember 2010)

wo denn kann man die nicht selber machen prowisorisch


----------



## azura-black (28. Dezember 2010)

Also provisorisch is immer en bissl blöd die kosten wirklich nicht viel, die gibt es eig. bei jedem heilwegs fernünftigen fahrradladen.

Das einzige was mich an den Dingern stört is das wenn man die mutter fester macht als der Adapter und nichts zum gegen halten hat da geht dann der Adapter ab und dreht sich mit


----------



## HEIZER (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir die Teile selbst hergestellt auf der Drehnaschine , wenn du Interesse hast kannste 2 (geschenkt ) haben   Bei Interesse schreib mir ne PN.


----------



## Ikonoklast (6. Januar 2011)

Meld dich doch einfach bei nem Laden der Profile bezieht, jede Profile Nabe kann man von 10 auf 14 umbauen...


----------



## .floe. (12. Januar 2011)

Kann man nicht einfach Spacer auf die Achse schieben, die den Durchmesser im Bereich der Ausfallenden auf 14mm vergrößern? Ist doch sicher die einfachste Lösung. Solche Spacer suche ich übrigens auch, die Radläden hier haben sowas nicht. Und bestellen? Da sind die Versandkosten höher als die Spacer 
Also wenn jemand welche rumliegen hat...PM! Dürfen nur nicht breiter als 8mm sein!


----------

